
The End of Theory: The Data Deluge Makes the Scientific Method Obsolete - jlhamilton
http://www.wired.com/science/discoveries/magazine/16-07/pb_theory/
======
silentbicycle
Which apparently puts it with paper, photography, ... what _haven't_ they
declared obsolete yet? (Magazines?)

More sensationalistic headlines from Wired! Hooray!

